# so tired



## dontknowwhattodo323 (May 11, 2014)

hello all i really need some advice.i have been married for 2 years and its been horrible.I have been emotionally and pysically abused.My husband blames everythng on me. He loses things and gets mad at me because he lost it.He never stands up for me for any reason he attempts to throw me under the bus whenever he can.He gets mad when im in a good mood which i cant understand for the life of me.It just hurts so bad because this is the man considered to be my dream guy.


----------



## NotLikeYou (Aug 30, 2011)

Married 2 years and being physically abused?

Boy, I wish they were all this easy!

Divorce him. Get counseling to build up your self-esteem such that you won't tolerate being abused in your next relationship.


----------



## Counterfit (Feb 2, 2014)

Well clearly he is not your dream guy.......

File for divorce as soon as possible.


----------

